# Any way to connect my laptop with TV wirelessly?



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2014)

I generally connect my laptop with my Bravia with the HDMI cable, and it works fine needless to say, but all the clutter of cables, well...I was wondering if there is an way to connect the lappy wirelessly with the TV? I mean if the laptop had a screen mirroring feature then there would be no problem, but it doesn't! However the plus point is, bloody TV has built in WiFi and the laptop and the TV both are connected with same WiFi router in my room. So is there any software or something which will help me do that?

TIA.


----------



## seamon (Mar 20, 2014)

Intel widi?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2014)

Doesn't work for my model.


----------



## seamon (Mar 20, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Doesn't work for my model.



which model? then I guess there's no way.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2014)

It's a cheapo model, Lenovo B490 (i3)


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 20, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I generally connect my laptop with my Bravia with the HDMI cable, and it works fine needless to say, but all the clutter of cables, well...I was wondering if there is an way to connect the lappy wirelessly with the TV? I mean if the laptop had a screen mirroring feature then there would be no problem, but it doesn't! However the plus point is, bloody TV has built in WiFi and the laptop and the TV both are connected with same WiFi router in my room. So is there any software or something which will help me do that?
> 
> TIA.



Assuming your lenovo b490 has the intel hd4000 graphics(acc to flipkart the i3 version has) there is a way to wirelessly mirror your laptop.

You will need the following things.

1. Windows 8.1 OS which shouldn't be a problem if you already have windows 8

2. A tv with inbuilt wifi which supports "MIRACAST".Most tv's nowadays do, but if your tv doesn't you will have to buy a miracast dongle.

3. Both laptop and tv connected to the same wifi router.

If you have all this the google search for "How to setup miracast on windows 8.1"


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 21, 2014)

Okay, sad news is I removed Windows 8.1 which I actually installed when I bought the lappy, and installed Windows 7. But that's no problem, I can install Win 8.1 back.
Now whether my TV supports Miracast or not, well I think it does, this is the specification page, KDL-42W670A : W670A Series : BRAVIA and when I type and find keywords 'miracast' it finds two words, lol, so I guess it supports it?

One more thing, this will be screen mirroring right? I mean the TV will mirror the laptop's display, or can I change the display resolution to TV's naive full HD resolution as well?


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 21, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Okay, sad news is I removed Windows 8.1 which I actually installed when I bought the lappy, and installed Windows 7. But that's no problem, I can install Win 8.1 back.
> Now whether my TV supports Miracast or not, well I think it does, this is the specification page, KDL-42W670A : W670A Series : BRAVIA and when I type and find keywords 'miracast' it finds two words, lol, so I guess it supports it?
> 
> One more thing, this will be screen mirroring right? I mean the TV will mirror the laptop's display, or can I change the display resolution to TV's naive full HD resolution as well?



I dont think this tv supports miracast(it supports DLNA and wifi direct), check with sony guys once.You will need a miracast dongle.

And I think it will mirror the laptop display


----------



## seamon (Mar 21, 2014)

why not stick to normal HDMI, save money and leave all this hassle?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 21, 2014)

Okay brother, I have asked an experienced member of AV forums, I just hope it supports it.
Thanks for your reply mate.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> why not stick to normal HDMI, save money and leave all this hassle?


Cause I am starting to hate all these cables! The hassle would be installing back Windows 8.1  and bearing that noobish OS! Lets see.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 21, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Okay brother, I have asked an experienced member of AV forums, I just hope it supports it.
> Thanks for your reply mate.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



If you are going to do this just keep this thread updated, I too have a sony bravia which doesn't support "Miracast".Even my phone (Lg optimus G) can stream using miracast but not my tv lol


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 21, 2014)

Sure mate. That person replied. He says it supports Miracast, it's called 'Screen Mirroring' on the TV. Now let me ask you another question, can I configure anything from Windows 8.1? I mean my TV is Full HD, and the lappy is 1366x768. So can I use TV's naive resolution or it will just mirror the display as 1366x768?

- - - Updated - - -

Update : Screen Mirroring working with my Bravia


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 21, 2014)

K





whatthefrak said:


> Sure mate. That person replied. He says it supports Miracast, it's called 'Screen Mirroring' on the TV. Now let me ask you another question, can I configure anything from Windows 8.1? I mean my TV is Full HD, and the lappy is 1366x768. So can I use TV's naive resolution or it will just mirror the display as 1366x768?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Update : Screen Mirroring working with my Bravia



Oh ok ! , well LG explicitly mentions "miracast supported" on ts tv's so I thought this one doesn't.

So how did you do it ?, windows 8.1 ?.

Also I was wrong about one more thing, since this is a point-to-point wifi connection you don't need to have the tv or the laptop connected to the same wifi network.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 21, 2014)

I just clicked on the bottom right corner in Windows 8.1, then that sodding side menu pops up with five icons, selected the second one from bottom, called Devices, then Project, and there my TV's name was listed, I clicked on it, then on the TV appeared a code, I put that into my lappy, done.


PS: Needless to say TV's WiFi was on at that time, and I change the view mode to Screen Mirroring from HDMI. However there's no need to change it afterwards, cause in whichever mode you are, when you click on the TV's name in Windows 8.1 your TV will ultimately go to Screen Mirroring mode.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 21, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I just clicked on the bottom right corner in Windows 8.1, then that sodding side menu pops up with five icons, selected the second one from bottom, called Devices, then Project, and there my TV's name was listed, I clicked on it, then on the TV appeared a code, I put that into my lappy, done.
> 
> 
> PS: Needless to say TV's WiFi was on at that time, and I change the view mode to Screen Mirroring from HDMI. However there's no need to change it afterwards, cause in whichever mode you are, when you click on the TV's name in Windows 8.1 your TV will ultimately go to Screen Mirroring mode.



Well there you go, enjoy your setup....YW !. This is one good thing about windows 8.1, they have made "miracast" work on almost every laptop.(Even the cheapo ones   )

My Sony Bravia tv is almost 2 years old so it does not support this screen mirroring/ miracast thing.I still have to figure a way out of making it miracast compatibile.(Then I can stream videos from both my laptop and phone)

And please remove the pic of scarlett johannson, makes us think that you are a girl.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 21, 2014)

I think you need to use a Miscast dongle, not totally sure though, kindly Google a bit.
What would be the problem if I were a girl?


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 21, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I think you need to use a Miscast dongle, not totally sure though, kindly Google a bit.
> What would be the problem if I were a girl?



To the contrary, it would be quite interesting


----------



## swiftshashi (Mar 21, 2014)

BTW any user using the DLNA feature??What is that and how to connect?? Both my dv6 and the Bravia supports it,but my lazy a** could never bother to figure it out....


----------



## paroh (Mar 22, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> BTW any user using the DLNA feature??What is that and how to connect?? Both my dv6 and the Bravia supports it,but my lazy a** could never bother to figure it out....





swiftshashi said:


> BTW any user using the DLNA feature??What is that and how to connect?? Both my dv6 and the Bravia supports it,but my lazy a** could never bother to figure it out....



Mezzmo 
simply install software Mezzmo (Mezzmo - The ultimate DLNA media server for streaming movies, music and photos to your UPnP and DLNA devices) in libary there are music video photo right click on music->add folders, files according to ur need do same with photos and video  and in menu media server click start media server  and in media server settings u need to add ur tv model (be sure that tv is on). other wise software will not able to communicate with the tv.
Now in ur tv there dlna server name Mezzmo  simply browse it and u will see the music video and photos folder and when u browse them u will see the file u added and can play them

Note: Mostly on first run of the software it automatically search the tv   and show it and give option whether u want to allow the device or disallow simply allow the device.

Other software u can use is 
KooRaRooMedia
*www.kooraroo.com/


----------



## hitesh_hg (Mar 26, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> BTW any user using the DLNA feature??What is that and how to connect?? Both my dv6 and the Bravia supports it,but my lazy a** could never bother to figure it out....



DLNA actually works wonderfully well. I tired it when my HDMI cable went bad and badly wanted to watch a movie on TV. I was up and running in ~ 1 hour.

I have installed Serviio Serviio media server on my windows PC to play Movies/Series/Songs/Photos stored there. 
I have installed BubbleUPnP on my Android phone direcly play media from my Phone.

Setting up is pretty straight-forward and somewhat similar to how paroh has explained it for Mezzmo.

Downside is some high quality movies won't play [TV incompatibility issue] or play jerky video [Wi-Fi network speed is slow (Some movies stream at 30 MBps)] but most can be easily resolved with remux/re-transcoding.

Revert here or send me PM if you need more info.


----------

